# Buying a Candler?



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

When i got my incubator it came with a candler that looked like a little plug in flash light. Well I've used it so much and accidentally left it on some that the bulb has already blown. Would it be easier to just get a whole new candler or try to hunt down the right kind of bulb? I've used the table top kind that look like a pencil sharpener in FFA but i like the flash light kind its way easier to move around. How much would one cost or what kind of brand or type do yall think is best?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I order all my stuff from strombergs


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks ill look it up.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I really like the 3-4 inch LED hunting flashlights. Work great! I fastened a rubber gasket on the end with super glue for the egg to sit on.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

That is a great idea! I didnt want to use a flashlight because i was scared i would break the egg. But the rubber gasket thing would be great. Portable, easy to replace whether you want to replace the bulb or the flashlight itself, and i want leave it plugged in on accident.  Im going to try that but if i fail at my attempt ill end up just ordering one haha.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

georgiagirl98 said:


> That is a great idea! I didnt want to use a flashlight because i was scared i would break the egg. But the rubber gasket thing would be great. Portable, easy to replace whether you want to replace the bulb or the flashlight itself, and i want leave it plugged in on accident.  Im going to try that but if i fail at my attempt ill end up just ordering one haha.


More readily available, that's for sure!! Super cheap!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I use a mini mag light or the flashlight on my phone. I hatch dark eggs and both lights I use work great


----------

